# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Honoré de Balzak

## Lule Portokalli

Kjo eshte nje nga te preferuarat e mija. Po e sjell ketu. Eshte e perkthyer ne shqip nga Bujar Doko.
Edhe pse nuk eshte ne gjuhe te huaj, mua mu duk ketu vendi i pershtatshem. Nuk kam asnje kundershtin nese dikush e leviz ne ndonje vend me te pershtatshem.
Uroj qe tiu pelqeje.......

HONORE   DE  BALZAK

                                     NDODHI NE SHKRETETIRE



-	Kjo pamje te fut tmerrin!- tha ajo kur u larguam nga kopshti zoologjik I zotit Marten. Sapo kishte pare se si punonte ky natyralist kokekrisur me hienen e vet. 
-	Ne cmenyre, - vazhdoi ajo, - ti kete zbutur, valle, ato shtaze te egra, sa te jete aq i sigurt per dashamiresine e tyre dhe te
-	Kjo dashamiresi, qe juve ju duket e cuditeshme, - e nderpreva une, - eshte, sidoqofte, dicka krejt e natyreshme.
-	Oh!- ia beri ajo dhe nje buzeqeshje mosbesimi iu end ne fytyre.
-	Pse, mos ndoshta pandehni se kafshet nuk kane ndjenja?  pyeta une.
 Ajo ,e shikoime habi.
-	Sigurisht, - vijova une, - duhet te pranoj se, kur pashe per here te pare zotin Marten, edhe mua me shpetoi nje britme habie. Ndodhesha atehere perbri nje ish-ushtari, qe kishte kemben e djathte te prere. Ai kishte nje nga ato fytyrat te patrembura qe mbajne vulen e luftes dhe ne te cilat jane te shkruara gjithe betejat e Napoleonit. Por ai ushtar i vjeter mbarte ne vetvete, para se gjithash, dicka te cilter  dhe gazmore, dicka qe mua kurdohere me josh te afrohem me nje njeri. Ai ishte pa fjale nje nga ato tipa kokeshkrete qe su ben syri bef,qe edhe ne castet e fundit te nje shoku gjejne dicka per te qeshur, qe degjojne pa u tronditur vershellimen e plumbave , qe nuk e vrasin mendjen fort. Pasi e shikoi  njehere me verejtje te zotin e kopeshtit zoologjik, qe doli nga kuvlia, ai mblodhi buzet si me tallje e me mosperfillje. Dhe, kur une levdova gximin e zotit Marten, ai vuri buzen ne gaz dhe tha shkurt, duke hedhur koken prapa:
-	Kjo dihet qekur!
-	Si dihet?  ia prita une.  Po te keni miresine te ma shpjegoni kete te fshehte, do tjua di per nder.
 	Pas pak minutash shkuam ne te parin restorant te mire per te ngrene dreke. Ne buke e siper ai ushtar i cuditshme piu nje shishe me shampanje dhe kjo ia kthjelloi kujtimet. Ai me kallezoi historine e vet dhe atehere  une e pashe se kishte pasur plotesisht te drejte te thoshte Kjo dihet qekur.
	Kur mbrerritem ne shtepine e saj, ajo mu lut aq shume, sa me ne fund mu mbush mendja te hidhja ne leter historine e ushtarit. Te nesermen ajo mori kete episod te nje epopeje qe do te mund te titullohej Francezet ne Egjipt

                                     *  *  *

Ne kohen e fushates qe ndermori gjeneral Dozeji ne Egjiptin e Eperm, nje ushtar nga Provansa ra ne duart e luftetareve te Berberise dhe arabet e moren me vete ne shkretetire, pertej ujvares se Nilit. Per te qene sa me larg nga ushtria franceze  dhe per tu siguruar keshtu prej saj, arabet udhetuan me te shpejte gjithe diten dhe vetem naten bene pushim. Qendruan afer nje burimi te rrethuar me palma, ku kishin pase fshehur disa rezerva ushqimore. Duke mos menduar qe robi do te orvatej te arratisej, ata i lidhen atij vetem duart dhe rane te flinin, pasi hengren ca hurma dhe u hodhen elb kuajve.
	Provansali guximtar, me te pare qe ata nuk ishin ne gjendje ta ruanin, kapi me dhembe nje shpate dhe e vuri shtrengueshem midis gjunjeve. Pastaj preu me te terkuzat qe nuk e linin te perdorte duart. Atehere rrembeu njesasi hurmash te thata e me nje traste plot elb, barut dhe fisheke. Mandej ngjeshi ne brez shpaten, i  hipi nje kali dhe ia mbajti me te shpejte nga ajo ane ku kujtonte se ishte ushtria  franceze. Nga  padurimi qe te arrinte  ndonje njesit  bashkatdhetaresh, e godiste aq shume me mamuze kalin e zgerlaqur, sa me ne fund kafsha e gjore ngordhi ne ije te copetuara dhe e la francezin fill vetem ne mes te shkretetires.
       Pasi eci nje cope udhe neper rere, me tere guximin e nje te burgosuri te arratisur, iu desh te ndalej, se po thyhej dita. Me gjithe kthjellesine e diellit ne vendet e lindjes, ai nuk kishte me fuqi ta vazhdonte rrugen. Per fat te mire kishte arritur nje lartesire ku ishin disa palma, gjethet e te cilave i kishte pare qe  larg, keshtu qe  ne  zemren e tij u zgjuan shpresat me te embla. Mirepo ishte  aq i rraskapitur, saqe u shtri mbi nje shkemb graniti, qe, per cudi, natyra e kishte sajuar ne trajten e nje shtrati fushor, dhe  atje fjeti pa marre asnje mase vetembrojtje gjate kohes se gjumit. Qa penduar qe ishte larguar nga arabet e qe ishte ndare prej tyre dhe prej cdo lloj ndihme.
       Dielli, qe me rrezet e tij te pameshirshme binte pingul mbi granitin dhe shkaktonte nje nxehtesi te padurueshme, e zgjoi, provansalin, i cili nga pakujdesia ishte shtrire ne anen e kundert te hijes qe hidhnin ne mengjes kurorat e bleruara dhe madheshtore te palmave.

(vijon)

----------

Mr-Bledi (16-02-2014)

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Ai shikoi njehere ato peme te vetmuara dhe u drodh i teri. Ato i sollen nder mend shtyllat elegante te katedrales arabe te Arles, te kurorezuara me gjethe te gjata. Por, kur i numeroi palmat dhe hodhi nje veshtrim perqark, e kapi deshperimi. Ishte nje oqean i pakufishem. Rera e murrme e shkretetires shtrihej pa fund nga cdo ane dhe vezullonte si nje teh celiku qe e rreh drita e forte. Ai nuk dinte nese kishte perpara nje det te akullt polar a nje grumbull liqenesh me faqe te rrafshet si pasqyre. Nje avull pervelues vertitej mbi ate toke te levizeshme. Qielli shndriste me nje qartesi te vecante, si shkelqen vetem ne ato vise te Lindjes. Pastertia e tij nuk i linte fantazise asgje tjeter per te deshiruar. Qiell e toke ishin ndezur flake. Qeteia te trembte me madheshtine e saj te eger e te perbindeshme. Pafundesia, pamatesia te depertonte ne shpirt nga te gjitha anet: asnje re ne qiell, asnje frymemarrje ne ajer, asnje paarregullsi ne vijat e valezuara e te holla te reres; horizonti ravijezohej ashtu si ravijezohet ne det kur moti eshte i bukur, me nje vije te ndritshme, qe ishte po aq e holle sa tehu i nje shpate.
          Provansali rroku me krahe trungun e nje palme si te ishte trupi i ndonje miku; pastaj qau perfund hijes se vogel qe hidhte pema mbi granitin. Dhe ndenji aty, duke shikuar me trishtim te pafund skenen e pameshirshme qe i hapej perpara. Ai leshoi nje thirrme si te donte te provonte vetmine. Zeri i tij, qe humbi midis dredhave te aaj kodrine, perhapi vetem nje tingellime te vogel ne hapesire, qe nuk shkaktoi asnje jehone. Jehona tingelloi  ne zemren e tij; ishte njezet e dy jec; ai mbushi karabinen.
   -  Do t'i vije koha edhe kesaj, - tha duke e lene prape pertoke armen.
      Tek shikonte larg hapesiren e kalter, zuri te enderronte per Francen. Thithte plot endje aromen e rrugicave  te parisit, kujtonte me rradhe te gjitha qytetet neper te cilat kishte kaluar, fytrat e shokeve dhe rrethanat me te vogla te jetes se vet. Se fundi valezimet e reres ne shkretetiren e pafund i dhane krahe fantazise se tij prej francezi te viseve jugore dhe iu shfaqen perpara syve guralecet e Provanses se dashur. Duke pasur frike nga rreziqet  e nje vegimi aq te cuditshem, zbriti tatepjete kodres, nga ana e kundert e saj. U gezua shume kur midis blloqeve te medha, prej graniti, qe perbenin themelin e kodrines, pa nje guve te sajuar nga vete natyra. Mbeturinat e nje hasre tregonin se ai vendstrehim kishte qene dikur i banuar. Pastaj zbuloi pak me larg disa palma plot me hurma dhe befas iu zgja ne zemer instikti qe na lidh me jeten. Zuri te shpresonte se do te mund te mbahej gjalle derisa te kalonte atypari ndonje karvan arabesh.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Me zemer te ngrohur nga keto mendime, keputi disa hurma te pjekura dhe, pasi e shijoi kete ushqim te pashpresuar, arriti te bindej se palmat i kishte mbjelle banuesi i meparshem i guves. Tuli i fresket dhe plot leng i tyre tregonte nje perkujdesje te vecante. Provansali kaloi papritmas nga nje deshperim i zi ne nje gezim pothuajse te  cmendur. U ngjit prape ne koder dhe pjesen tjter te dites e shfrytezoi per te rrezuar njeren nga palmat e pafryteshme qe i kishin sherbyer si strehe nje dite me pare. Nje kujtim i vagelluar ia coi mendjen te shtazet e shkretetires dhe, duke parashikuar qe ato do te  vinin per te pire uje tek kroi qe buronte perfund shkembinjeve dhe qe humbiste ne rere, vendosi te mbrohej prej tyre duke vene nje pengese perpara baneses. Me gjithe zellin, me gjithe forcen qe i jepte frika se mos e shqyenin  ne gjume e siper, nuk ia doli dot te priste palmen e ta bente copa cipa ate dite, por mundi vetem ta rrezonte. Ne mbremje kur u shemb kjo mbretereshe e shkretetires, zhurma jehoi deri larg, sikur po renkonte e gjithe ajo hapesire e vetmuar. Ai u drodh, thua se kishte degjuar nje ze qe i paralajmeronte ndonje fatkeqesi. Por, si e mblodhi disi veten, ia hoqi shpejt e shpejt pemes gjehet e gjata e te gjera dhe i perdori ato per te rregulluar hasren ku do binte per te fjetur.
    I lodhur sa nga puna aq edhe nga   zagushia e zuri gjumi perfund mbuleses se kuqerreme te  asaj shpelle te lagesht.
    Ne mes te nates ia prishi gjumin nje zhurme e cuditeshme. U ngrit dhe ne ate qeteesi te thelle degjoi  zhurmen e nje frymemarrjeje, qe ishte aq e fuqishme dhe aq e rende, sa nuk mund te ishte e nje qenie njerezore.
    Nje frike e papaershkrueshme, qe shtohej edhe me nga erresira, qetesia dhe pagjumesia, plakosi zemren e djaloshit. ai nuk e ndjeu se si iu ngriten floket perpjete tek pa me sy te zgurdulluar ne erresire dy drita te zbehta, te verdhme. Ne fillim pandehu se ato dy drita ishin nje pasqyrim i syve te vet, por pas pak shkelqimi i gjalle i nates e ndihmoi te shquante dalengadale sendet brenda ne guve dhe ai pa nje alamet shtaze, qe ishte shtrire  pak hapa larg tij. ishte luan, tiger apo krokodil? Provansali nuk ishte ne gjendje ta dallonte ne c'grup kafshesh hynte, po frika qe ndiente ishte edhe me e madhe, dhe nga padituria i shkonin nder mend gjithfare rreziqesh. Torturen e lemerishme, qe i shkaktohej tek degjonte ate frymemarrje, e duroi pa guxar te bente as levizjen me te vogel. Nje ere e rende si e dhelpres por aq e forte, sa te shponte hunden, mbushi shpellen. Kur nuhati ate ere, frika e tij arriti kulmin, sepse tani nuk mund te dyshonte me per pranine e asaj shoqeje te llahtarshme ne strofken e se ciles ishte strehuar.
   Pas pak, vezullimi i henes qe po ulej ne horizont e ndricoi guven dhe atehere u duk lekura lara-lara e nje pantere. Ai luan i Egjiptit po flinte qete qete, mbledhur kruspull si ndonje qen i madh te hyrja e nje shtepie. Syte, qe i kishte hapur vetem per nje cast, i kishte mbyllur prape. Ae shtrire me fytyren kthyer nga francezi.
   Nje mije mendime te ngaterruara iu shpifen ne koke robit te panteres; se pari deshi ta vriste shtazen me pushke, mirepo vuri re se ndermjet tij dhe egersires nuk kishte mjaft vend per te marre vijen e shenjimit. Po sikur ajo te zgjohej...?
Ky mendim ia ngriu gjakun ne dej.
(vijon)

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Ne ate qetesi te plote, kur e ndjeu zemren t'i rrihte, mallkoi trokitjet e saj te forta, shkaktuar nga vershimi i gjakut, sepse kishte frike se mos i prishte shtazes gjumin. Dy here hodhi doren mbi shpate per ti prere koken armikut, mirepo veshtiresia per te shpuar nje lekure te forte e te lemuar e detyroi ta hiqte nga mendja ate  plan te guximshem.
     Sikur te mos ia pres dot koken, ajo do te me shqyeje ne  cast, mendoi ai.
     Me  ne fund, nje  perleshje e  hapur iu duk gjeja me e mire dhe prandaj vendosi te priste sa te zbardhte dita.
      Dhe dita zbardhi shpejt. Tani francezi mundi te vezhgonte  panteren, qe kishte turirin te zhyer ne gjak. "Qenka ngopur se ngreni. - tha me vete, pa vrare mendjen se ajo mund te kishte ngrene mish njeriu,- Kur te zgjohet, nuk do jet e uritur."
      Ishte pantere femer. Lekuren e barkut dhe te ijeve e kishte te bardhe bore, ndersa disa vurrata te vogla, qe dukeshin si kadife, sajonin ca si sumbulla te bukura perreth panxhave. Edhe bishti muskuloz ishte i bardhe por mbaronte me disa rrathe te zinj. Jelen e kishte te   verdhe si floriri, por te lemuar e te bute, me to njollat karakteristike, te celeta e te mbyllura, qe e dallojne panteren prej shtazeve te tjera te familjes se saj.
    Ajo zonje shtepie e tmerrshme, por e qete, po gerhiste ne nje poze jo me pak te hijshme se te nje maceje qe prehet mbi nje shilte kanapeje. Mbi panxhat e pergjakra, muskuloze e te armatosura mire me kthetra kishte mbeshtetur koken; qimet e rralla dhe te drejta te mjekrres dukeshin posi fije argjendi. Sikur pantera te kishte qene mbyllur  ne nje kafaz, provansali me siguri do te ishte mahnitur nga bukuria e saj dhe nga kontrastet e forta te ngjyrave te gjalla, qe i jepnin lekures se saj shkelqim madheshtor; por ne kete cast ai ndjeu se si iu erren syte para asaj pamje ogurzeze. Para ketij rreziku ushtarin e leshoi zemra, kurse perpara grykave zjarrvjellese te topave ai do te kishte luftuar, pa dyshim, trimerisht. Por, se fundi, i lindi nje mendim i guximshem dhe ky mendim ia thau djerset e ftohta qe i rridhnin curke nga balli.
    Duke mos pasur rrugedalje tjeter, e mori vdekjen ne sy dhe, pa qene as vete plotesisht i vetedijshem, ai pa  ne kete aventure nje tragjedi, ne te cilen vendosi ta luante rolin e vet me nder deri ne skenen e fundit.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

"Pardje arabet ndoshta do te me kishin vrare"- mendoi dhe priti  i qete e me njefare kureshtje derisa te  zgjohej armikja e tij.
       Kur lindi dielli, pantera befas celi syte, pastaj hapi me vrull putrat, sikur te donte t'i shtriqte e t'i shpinte. Me ne fund  gogesiu dhe, duke hapur gojen, tregoi dhembet e saj te hatashem si edhe gjuhen, qe e kishte te ashper si ndonje rende. Ai hodhi doren mbi kamen e vogel e te shkurter, qe ua kishte marre arabeve. Ne kete cast pantera ktheu koken nga ai dhe i shikoi me verjtje, pa levizur fare. Nga veshtrimi i ngulet i syve te saj metalike dhe nga kthjelltesia e padurueshme e atyre syve, provansalit iu rrenqeth mishi, vecanerisht kur, befas shtaza u ngrit e shkoi drejt tij. Mirepo ai e veshtroi embel, sikur te donte ta magnetizonte, dhe e la t'i qasej prane. Pastaj i lemoi tere trupin, nga koka te bishti, me nje levizje te bute e perkedhelese dhe gudulisi me thonj rrathet ne shpinen e verdhe te panteres. Shtaza ngriti bishtin tere qef dhe, kur francezi e ledhatoi per te treten here, leshoi nje gerhitje, sic bejne macet kur duan te shprehin kenaqesi. Por ajo gerhitje doli nga nje gryke e thelle dhe e fuqishme e jehoi ne te gjithe guven.
       Kur u bind se shoqia e tij tekanjoze, e cila per fat te mire, e kishte thyer urine nje dite me pare, tanime ishte zbutur, u cua dhe deshi te dilte nga shpella. Pantera e la te shkonte qete-qete, por, kr ai kaloi kodren, kerceu e i shkoi pas me po aq lehtesi sa harabelat kur hidhen nga nje dege ne tjetren. Pastaj e veshtroi me ca sy qe shkelqenin jo aq eger dhe leshoi ate ulerime te vrazhde, qe natyralistet e krahasojne me zhurmen   e nje sharre.
    Ai u mundua te luante me veshet e saj, t'i lemonte barkun dhe t'i kruante koken me majen e kames, duke pritur castin e volitshem per ta vrare; mirepo ndjeu fortesine e eshtrave te kafkes e u drodh kur mendoi se mund te mos ia arrine qellimit. Ngriti tehun e kames, kur papritmas shtaza u leshua hijshem te kembet e tij: kohe me kohe, ngrinte syte nga ai she, me gjithe egersine e lindur, ne shikimin e saj verehej njefare dashamiresie.
       Provansali i mjere u mbeshtet pas nje palme dhe zuri te hante hurma. Kohe me kohe i hidhte syte nga shkretetira per te pare se mos dukej gjekundi ndonje shpetimtar, e pastaj nga shoqja e tij e llahtareshme, per t'u siguruar se ajo s'do ti bente ndonje te keqe. Sa here qe ai flakte nje berthame hurme, pantera e shikonte vendin ku binte berthama dhe atehere syte e saj shprehnin nje dyshim te patreguar. Ajo e vezhgonte francezin me syrin e vemendshem te nje tregetari, por kur mbaroi se ngreni, ajo i lepiu kepucet, te cilave ua hoqi per mrekulli krejt pluhurin me gjuhen e saj te fuqishme.
     "Po sikur ta marre uria?"- mendoi provansali. me gjithe drithmat qe i shkaktoi ky mendim, ai filloi ta cmonte plot kureshtje madhesine e panteres. me siguri ajo ishte nje nga me te bukura e races se vet, sepse ishte tri kembe e lerte dhe kater e gjate, pa perfshire ketu bishtin. Edhe bishti, kjo arme e fuqishme, qe vinte i rrumbullaket si ndonje topuz, ishte nja tri kembe i gjate. Koka, me madhesi sa koka e ndonje luaneshe, kishte nje hijeshi te cuditeshme. tani, fytyra e asaj mbretereshe vetmitare shfaqte njefare embelsie, bisha e kishte shuar etjen e vet per gjak dhe donte te lozte.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Ushtari provoi te shkonte here andej e here ketej; pantera e linte te lire, por vec e ndiqte me sy. Ajo i shembellente tani me pak nje qeni besnik sesa nje maceje te madhe te races angora, qe shqetesohet nga cdo gje, edhe nga vee levizjet e te zotit. Kur ktheu koken, pa mbrapa burimit mbeturinat e kali te vet; pantera e kishte zvarritur coftinen deri aty. Kjo pamje e qetesoi francezin. Tani ai mund ta shpjegonte lehte pranine e shtazes, si edhe shkakun pse ajo nuk e kishte ngare ne gjume e siper. Kjo rrethane fatlume i ngjalli besim ne te ardhmen dhe i zgjoi shpresen e cmendur se do te bashkejetonte tere diten paqesisht me panteren, po te perdorte te gjitha mjetet per ta zbutur dhe per t'i fituar zemren.
     Djaloshi u kthye tek ajo dhe pa me nje gezim te parrefyer qe ajo po luante nga pak bishtin. Atehere ai u ul pa frike perbri saj, dhe ata filluan te lozin me njeri tjetrin. Ai i zinte me dore panxhat dhe turirin, i perdridhte veshet, e shtrinte ne kurriz dhe i kruante ijet e buta si mendafshi.
      Djaloshi, i cili njeren dore e mbante te kama. mendoi edhe nje here t'ia ngulte panteres lehtebesuese, por tani pati frike se mos ajo e mbyste ne nje luftim per jete a vdekje. Pervec kesaj, ai ndjeu ne zemren e vet nje si ze qe i thoshte te mos e ngiste ate qenie te pademshme. I dukej sikur kishte nje shoqe ne ate shkretetire te pafund  dhe tani po i sodiste jo  me aq frike zhdervjellesine dhe hijeshine e trupit te saj.
       Kur filloi te thyhej dita, ai ishte pajtuar me gjendjen e vet te rrezikeshme. Shoqja e tij tani ishte mesuar t'i kthente syte e ta shikonte kur ai e therriste "kanakare". Ne te perenduar te diellit ajo leshoi disa here me rradhe nje britme te thelle e melankolike.
     - Tani, te duhet te biesh per te fjetur,- tha ai duke pasur besim ne shkathtesine e kembeve te veta per t'ia mbathur sa me pare, kur shtazen ta zinte gjumi. Per naten ai do te kerkonte pastaj ndonje vendstrehim  tjeter.
       Ushtari priti me padurim oren e ikjes dhe, kur kjo ore erdhi, u nis me te shpejte ne drejtim te Nilit. Por, pa bere as nje cerek ore udhe neper rere, degjoi panteren qe po e ndiqte pas duke kercyer; ajo leshonte kuhe me kohe ate britme te cjerre qe ishte edhe me e frikeshme sesa zhurma e kercimeve te saj.
       Ne kete cast francezi u gremis ne nje nga ato gropa te rrezikeshme, qe jane te pambushura me rere te shkrifet dhe prej ku njeriu s'del dot kurre. Si e pa veten ngushte, ai uleriu nga tmerri. Pantera e kapi me dhembe per jake, u hodh permbrapa me vrull dhe e nxorri ate si me magji nga gremina.
     - Ah, moj kanakare, - thirri ushtari duke e ledhatuar.
      Keshtu kaluan nja dy dite. Shoqerimi me panteren i lejoi provansalit te sodiste bukurine madheshtore te shkretetires. Qe kur gjeti ketu ore frike dhe ore qetesie, ushqimi si dhe nje krijese me te cilen mund te merrej vazhdimisht, shpirti i tij ishte i mbushur me kundershtira, ai po bente nje jete plot me te kunderta. Vetmia i zbulonte atij, gjithe te fshehtat e saj e mbeshtillte me magjine e saj. gjente ne lindjen dhe perendimin e diellit pamje qe nuk i njeh shumica e njerezve. Airrenqethej kur degjonte permbi koke feshferitjen e flatrave te nje zogu, te ketij mysafiri te rralle, ose kur verente se si shkriheshin rete me njera tjetren, keto udhetare te ndryshueshme dhe shumengjyreshe. Naten keqyrte pasqyrimet e henes ne ate det pa fund rere, te cilit era ia trazonte faqen pa pushim. Filloi te jetonte me diten e vendeve te Lindjes, magjepsej nga bukuria e saj perrallore dhe shpeshhere, pasi verente pamjen e tmerreshme te nje tufani, ne ate rrafshine ku rera ngrihej perpjete vorbuj vorbuj dhe shndrrohej ne nje mjegull te kuqe  te thate dhe ne re vdekjeprurese, shihte naten, e cila afrohej magjiplote, e shoqeruar nga freskia bamirese e yjeve farfuritese. Degjonte  muziken e mrekullueshme te qiellit dhe atehere, ne vetmi, shijonte lumturine e enderrimit. Kalonte ore te tera per te kujtuar ndonje gje fare pa rendesi, per te krahesuar jeten e vet te kaluar me te tashmen. Qofte ngaqe me vullnetin e tij te forte ai ia kishte ndryshuar karakterin shoqes se vet, qofte ngaqe ajo gjente ushqim te mjaftueshem ne shkretetire, e verteta eshte se ajo e kursente ne cdo cast jeten e djaloshit, dhe ky me ne fund, kur e pa aq te zbutur dhe aq te nenshtruar, largoi nga vetja cdo mosbesim. Pjesen me te madhe te kohes e kalonte me gjume, por, si ajo merimanga ne pezhishken e vet, ai rinte ne roje dhe mezi priste castin per t'u cliruar, ne qofte se do te kalonte ndokush aty pari. Flijoi kemishen per  te bere nje flamur qe donte ta varte lart ne nje palme, se ciles ia kishte hequr  gjethet. Nevoja e detyroi ta vriste mendjen dhe keshtu ai e nderi ate me se miri me disa shkopinj, sepse kishte mundesi qe era te mos e valeviste ate flamur ne castin kur shtegetari i shumepritur do te ishte duke vrojtuar ne shkretetire.....

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Ne ato ore te gjata, kur e humbte shpresen, ai merrej me panteren. Me ne fund kishte mesuar t'ia kuptonte te dridhurat e zerit dhe shprehjen e syve; kishte studiuar format e te gjitha njollave qe mbulonin lekuren e saj ngjyre ari. "Kanakarja" as qe gerhiste me, kur ai, ia merrte ne dore xhufken, atje te fundi i bishtit  te saj te llahtarshem, per te numeruar rrathet e zinj e te bardhe, ate stoli te bukur, e cila se largu shndriste ne diell si ndonje gjerdan  me gure te cmuar. Ai kenaqej duke soditur pervijimet e holla dhe delikate te shtatit te saj, bardhesine e barkut hijeshine e kokes. Por, para se gjithash, e verente me endje kur ajo lozte.Atehere ai mbetej gjithnje i mahnitur nga lehtesia dhe zhdervjellesia e levizjeve te saj. Cuditej me shkathtesine qe ajo tregonte kur  kercente ose kur fillonte te kacavirrej, te zvarritej ose te ngjitej. Sado i madh te ishte vrulli i saj, sado i lemuar te ishte shkembi prej graniti ku ajo rendte, ajo ndalej menjehere kur degjonte fjalen "kanakare".
   Nje dite nje shpend shume i madh po vertitej ne ajer ne driten e forte te diellit. Provansali e la panteren dhe zuri te keqyrte ate mysafir te ri. Mirepo sulltanesha e braktisur, mbasi priti nje cast, nisi te hungerinte me ze te mbytur.
     Shqiponja u zhduk ne hapesire, ndersa ushtari filloi te sodiste perseri panteren.
    - ka edhe kjo shpirt, - tha ai, duke i kruar koken kesaj mbretereshe te reres qe ishte ngjyre ari si rera vete, e bardhe dhe e vetmuar si ajo."

                                  *  *  *

- Mire, - me tha ajo pas disa ditesh, - une e lexova ligjeraten tuaj ne mbrojtje te shtazeve, por, si perfunduan ato dy qenie qe ishin bere, si te thuash, enkas per t'u kuptuar me njera tjetren?
- Eh, perfunduan ashtu sic ndodh shpesh, me nje keqkuptim. Njera pale pandeh, se pala tjeter po e tradheton, sedra nuk i le qe te shpjegohen dhe keshtu ato grinden nga kokefortesia.
 - Nganjehere kjo ndodh edhe ne castet me te bukura- tha ajo. - Mjafton nje veshtrim, nje britme. Po tani jepini fund historise.
  - Kjo eshte nje gje tmerresisht e veshtire, po ju do ta kuptoni se c'me rrefeu ushtari plak pasi e rrekelleu shishen me shampanje dhe thirri: "Une nuk di fare c'i kisha bere, por ajo u kthye nga une si e terbuar dhe me dhembet e saj te mprehte me kafshoi ne kofshe, por mjaft lehte. Une pandeha se donte te me shqyente dhe ia rrasa kamen ne gryke. atehere ajo  rrokullis pertoke duke leshuar nje ulerime qe ma ngriu zemren pastaj me shikoi nje here pa meri dhe ngordhi. Betohem per cdo gje ne bote, per dekoraten qe asokohe s'e kisha ende, se me gjithe qef do t'ia kisha kthyer jeten prape. Me dukej vetja sikur kisha vrare me te vertete nje njeri. Dhe ushtaret qe e kishin pare flamurin tim dhe me erdhen ne ndihme me gjeten me lot ne sy. Une kam luftuar ne shume vende, vazhdoi ai pas pak, ne Gjermani, ne Rusi dhe ne France, kam shetitur anembane, por nuk kam pare asgje qe t'i shembelleje shkretetires; ajo eshte dicka me bukuri te rralle".

FUND

----------


## de Balzak

faleminderit lule portokallo e lexova me kenaqesi dhe e pelqeva mjaft,balzak eshte shkrimtari im i preferuar,kam lexuar shume nga ai,po deshte ti ndonje gje nga shkrimtari yt i preferuar do ta sjell me kenaqesi.de balzak

----------


## de Balzak

pershendetje po ju rendis me poshte ne disa kapituj jeten dhe vepren e balzakut duke perfshire ketu analiza dhe kritika te ndryshme:

----------


## RaPSouL

vertet shkrime interesante per nje nder personalitetet me te shquara te te gjitha epokave..

----------


## de Balzak

[B]gjeniu krijues de balzak[/B]
Honore de balzak lindi ne qytetin tur te Frances,Me 20 maj 1799.bir i nje fshatari te pasuruar gjate revolucionit dhe i nje borgjezeje kryelarte,e kaloi femijerine neper kolegje e konvikte,pa pasur te drejte as te shkoje me leje ne familje.Me renien e Napoleonit,familja e tij u shperngul ne Paris.prinderit mendojne t´i japin djalit nje profesion borgjez,qe garanton para dhe karriere.me 1816 djaloshi Balzak fillon studimet per drejtesi,ndersa pasdrekave punon si stazhier ne zyra avokatie e noterie.kjo pervoje do tí sherbeje de balzakut si baze per te krijuar figura interesante avokatesh,gjyqtaresh e noteresh dhe per te paraqitur episode mbreselenes nga prapaskenat e organeve te drejtesise.
Me 1819,ne kundershtim me vullnetin e prinderve,djaloshi i diplomuar per drejtesi,e braktis profesionin per tì perkushtuar letersise.
E ema i cakton afat per te krijuar nje veper ku te deshmohen qarte aftesite dhe talenti i tij,e njekohesisht ia zvogelon kuoten e nevojshme te parave per jetese.Ne strofken e vet,ne papafingon me lageshtire,ai shkruan me terbim per te fituar buken e gojes dhe per te ruajtur pavarsine kundrejt prinderve.

----------


## de Balzak

periudhat e krijimtarise
(vazhdim)Kjo periudhe e pare e krijimtarise  zgjat 10 vjete dhe i sherben  kryesisht per te stervitur doren e per te mesuar kleckat e zanatit.kete cast te veshtire ne jeten e tij de balzak e pershkruan me pas me hollesi tek _iluzionet e_ _humbura._
Nderkaq ,ai kupton se dhuntia e tij e vetme eshte letersia dhe vendose ta pushtoje boten me pene si Napoleoni e shepate.
Romani SHUANET,me teme nga historia e afert e revolucionit Francez,botohet me 1829 e po ate vit del vepra e cuditshme _fiziologjia e marteses_,me skica e ese ne trajte anektodash zbavitese per jeten bashkeshortore.Te dyja veprat Balzaku i nenshkruan me ne fund me  emrin e e vertete,qe behet i njohur deri ne sallonet mondane(duhet pasur parasysh se Balzaku shpesh shkruante vepra dhe i shiste ato per tu botuar ne nenshkrim8in e tjeter kujt)

----------


## de Balzak

periudha e dyte
Ne kete periudh,ne vitet tridhjete Balzaku mbush ter Francen me romanet e tij.Shkruan pa nderprerje nga ora tete e darkes derine dymbedhjete te darkes,rreth 60 faqe ne dite,romane,novela,artikuj per shtypin,ripunime veprash per botim.
Mbas suksesit me kryeveprat :_Lekura prej Shagreni,Fajdexhiu Gobsek,Kryevepra_ _e panjohur,Evgjeni Grande,Kolonel Shaberi,Xha gorio,_ 
i lind ideja  tú gjeje  veprave  te vecanta nje lidhje te brendshme,ne menyre qe ato te krijojne nje teresi kompakte,si ne nje tablo ku secila pamje i pergjigjet tjetres e te gjitha bashke formojne te teren
Vitet Dyzet perbejne _periudhen e fundit_ te krijimtarise  se Balzakut.
per te bere bilancin,ai nis me 1841 botimin e permbledhjes se plote te veprave,nen titullin _Komedia njerzore_,i cili ka hisen e tij ne madheshtine e vepres.Ai vazhdon te shkruaje pa pushim,duke e pasuruar komedine njerzore  me romane e cikle  te lidhura organikisht mes tyre,sipas planit te percaktuar qysh me pare.Ne kete kohe  perfundon _Iluzionet e humbura_ dhe _shkelqimi e mjerimi i kurtizaneve_ si dhe triologjia mbi _kusherinjte e varfer_:_Pjereta,Kusheriri Pons,Kusherira Bete_
Me 18 gusht 1850 Balzaku vdes,i stermunduar  nga puna  dhe semundjet.Le gati 100 vepra te perfunduara,duke ngritur me to godinen e madhe te komedise njerzore,te populluar afro 2500 personazhe,nje regjister i stermadh i cili``rivalizon me regjistrat e gjendjes civile``

----------


## de Balzak

> vertet shkrime interesante per nje nder personalitetet me te shquara te te gjitha epokave..


u kenaqe RaPSouL?prit se ka akoma....

----------


## de Balzak

Komedia njerezore
vepra e plote e balzakut,e njohur me titullin komedia njerezore,perben nje nga shtyllat e letersise se perbotshme.Botimin e saj Balzaku e shoqeron me nje parathenie te gjate ku shpjegon qellimet e tij,vecantine dhe strukturen e vepres,pikepamjet vetjake per artin,si dhe sistemin e tij botekuptimor te ndikuar nag arritjet me te reja te shkencave  natyraliste.sipas zbulimeve natyraliste  te asaj kohe,vertretohej se krijimi i llojeve dhe specieve te vecanta pati zgjatur miliona vjete,per te ardhur deri ne format e zhvilluara qe njihen.
per te qene krijues i vertete,balzau beson se duhet imituar natyra,se  nje autor duhet te veproje me krijimin e tij njelllloj si veproon natyra me qeniet e krijesat e saj :majmun duke kercyer: e nje fjale,duhet treguar durim.

qysh me 1834 ai ka skicuar nje plan te asaj cka do te jete  vepra e tij e ardhshme,qe fillimisht e quan me titullin  permbledhes  studime mbi zakonet e shekullit X/X  dhe e ndan ne cikle e nencikle   tematike,qe do te paraqesin tere historine zakonore te Frances bashkekohese.Fryma shkencore e shekullit,sidomos hovi i shkencave sistematike,e nxisin te krijoje me sistem e njekohesisht ta persose  planin e tij ne rruge e siper te krijimit.ne fillim te viteve dyzet,me rastin e botimit  te pare te veprave te plota,ai gjen titullin KOMEDIA NJERZORE dhe ben nje sistemim me te plote te teresise se veprave.Ne kete menyre,komedia njerezore fiton nje  strukture solide e perfundimtare,ne perputhje  me synimet e kahershme te autorit te saj.
Sipas kesaj strukture,vepra e plote  e Balzakut,komedia njerezore,ndahet ne tri seri te medha.seria e pare,studime per zakonet,eshte me e rendesishmja dhe permbledh pjesen me te madhe te veprave.kjo seri ndahet ne gjashte cikle,te emertuara:skena te jetes private,te jetes provinciale,te jetes pariziane,te jetes politike,te jetes ushtarake,te jetes fshatare.
Seria e dyte,studime filozofike,permban 27 romane,prej te cileve 5 kane mbetur te panisur.Ne kete seri Balzaku merret me "studimin e gjenive",domethene te individeve qe nuk krijohen prej shoqerise,por qe e krijojne vete ate,sipas shembelltyrave gjeniale qe ata bartin.ne romanet e kesaj serie zene kryet e vendit gjenite ne fushen e muzikes,te letrave,te arteve te  bukura,te mendimit te fese,te moralit,te veprimit shoqeror.permes ketyre figurave Balzaku synon te paraqese kufinjte deri ku mund te arrije njeriu.
Kurse ne serine e trete,studime analitike,ku llogariten vetem pese vepra,qe do te plotesohen te fundit e do te  kene karakterin e monografive shkencore mbi dukurite e verenjtura,Balzaku parashikon te permbledhe e te pergjithesoje  te dhenat e shumta sociologjike dhe psikologjike lidhur me prirjet e brendshme te qenies dhe rolin e njeriut ne shoqeri.per t'i dhene kesaj vepre voluminoze jete te mevetesishme e unitet krijimi,Bakzaku shpik parimin e personazheve qe rikthehen ne romane te ndryshem,bashke me lidhjet e tyre fisnore e miqsore.
Bota e Balzakut sillet si nje organizem i gjalle,ku cdo qelize a veper e vecante ka jeten e saj,e njekohesisht sherben per t'i dhene jete e vitalitet tere organizmit .duke ndjekur kronologjine e ngjarjeve per cdo veper,vihet re se komedia njerezore,ne teresine e saj,ploteson dita dites historine romaneske te Frances se viteve 1800-1850,periudhe qe perkon me jeten e vete Balzakut.Balzaku behet keshtu i  pari shkrimtar i botes qe harton nje veper e cila vendoset e tera ne aktualitet.Kete tipar thelbesorte vepres se tij,kritiket e emertuan me pas me termin realizem,kurse cdo veper,e mbeshtetur ne aktualitet,nisi te quhej realiste.

----------


## de Balzak

kryetemat  balzakiane

Ndryshe nga shume autore,Balzaku nuk ndryhet brenda dy-tri temash te preferuara,por rreh te trajtoje gjithcka qe i rreh syri e mendja,gjithcka qe ka te beje me njeriun dhe marredheniet e tij me veten,te tjeret e boten.Kryetemat e veta Balzaku i ka parashtruar qysh ne fillim,ne ndarjet dhe nendarjet e komedise njerezore:epoka,zakonet,sjelljet e morali,jeta e kryeqytetit,qyteteve te provinces dhe fshatit;politika,shtypi,financa,drejtesia,lufta,fe  ja,filozofia e arti;vesi,virtyti e krimi;dashuria dhe ideali.


Balzaku eshte i pari shkrimtar i kohes se re qe ve re ne dukje se rritja e rolit te parase ne jeten shoqerore ka sjelle ndryshime rrenjesore ne zakonet e ne psikologjine e njerezve.vendin e njeriut ne shoqeri nuk e percaktojne me as prejardhja shoqerore,as aftesite e vlerat individuale,por dicka qe ndodhet jashte njeriut e jashte njerezores dicka qe quhet para.Tere interesat e njerezve drejtohen kah paraja,e kjo behet parim organizues i shoqerise.Ne epoken pas Revolucionit Francez,qe Balzaku e quan e poka e parase,vlerave tradicionale te nderit,kaloresise,burrerise,ua ze vendin egoizmi dhe interesi,qe behen shtysat me te egra te veprimit njerezor.Per para,bijat baktisin te atin,burre e grua tradhetojne shoqi-shoqin,babai persekuton familjen e tij,dashnoret ndahen,vajzat behen prostituta,djemte e rinj vrasin veten.Nder veprat e para dhe me te fuqishme me kete teme,eshte ajo me titull Gobseku:
Teme e rendesishme nder autoret realiste te shek x/x eshte ajo qe paraqet fatin e te riut ne shoqerine bashkekohese.Balzaku ishte mjeshtri i madh e i padiskutueshem i ketij lloj romani,ku rrefehen perpjekjet,sukseset e deshtimet e te rinjve te talentuar e ambicioze,qe perbejne forcen vitale te shoqerise.perpjekjet e te rinjve per tu afirmuar hasin ne pengesa te njepasnjeshme,qe e kalisin ose e thyejne vullnetin e tyre,duke nxjerre ne pah vetite e qenesishme te karakterit.Ne keto romane Balzaku gjen rast te shpjegoje menyren si funksionojne organizmat dhe institucionet shoqerore me te cilat heronjve u duhen te perplasen,si cajne rruge keta duke siguruar mbeshtetjen e grave me influence,si e pesojne nga intrigat pas shpine e si arrijne te behen intrigante dhe vete.
Romani me perfaqesues me kete teme eshte iluzionet e humbura,i cili formon nje diptik me shkelqimin e mjerimin e kurtizaneve:
Balzaku qe pati dashuruar plot gra ne jeten e tij,i kushton nje vend te priviligjuar temes se dashurise.Tere llojet e dashnoreve i gjejme te pershkruar prej tij dhe tere format e dashurise.Kjo perben linje te vecante thuajse ne cdo roman,kurse nje veper si Zambaku ne lugine,shkruhet e flitet vec per dashurine:
Duke dashur te paraqese fytyrat shumeformeshe te epokes,Balzaku e pasuroi letersine me tema te patrajtuara me pare e gjithashtu u dha force te re shprehese temave universale qe lidhen me pasionet dhe natyren njerezore.

----------


## Elvira_D

e adhuroj balzak pafundesisht kam qene e vogel kur kam lexuar "shkelqimi e mjerimi i kurtizaneve" .

----------


## Gurracake

Mua me pelqen Balzac sepse ky ne shume sjkresa te tij merret me klasat ne France. Kam lexuar la Comedie Humaine, qe ka titullin te inspiruar nga Dante. La Comedie Humaine reprezenton poashtu  Francen dhe klasat e saj ne vitet 1800. Per fat te keq ky liber mori vend ne Index Librorum Prohibitorum, dmth ne Indeksin e librave te ndaluar te kishes katolike.

Lexoni edhe Victor Hugo,Prosper Merimer, Alexander Dumas dhe George Sand.

----------


## shoku_tanku

Mbetet pa dyshim nje nder shkrimtaret me te medhenj te letersise boterore...vepra qe me pelqen me teper eshte...Iluzione te humbura"

Pershendetje hapesit te temes..

----------


## hammiti

Kam nevoje per ndihme...

Doja te dija nese dikush nga ju do te mund te me tregonte nje permbledhje ne lidhje me historine e librit 'Xha Gorio' nga Balzak?

Faleminderit paraprakisht

----------

